# What's your #1 goal in the Bluewater this year?



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not just "a fish" either. A certain tournament goal, to have the perfect crew, perfect a certain technique, etc.

For me, I want to catch a gulf billfish on the fly rod. I don't care what species, just a billfish on a buggy whip and in my home waters.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

LoL, my blue water goal is to actually get out there and catch something! Im like 0-3 on my 3 "real" blue water trips!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Mine is to catch a billfish on my boat with my dad this summer. Out of my home port.


----------



## mpaulk98 (Apr 19, 2009)

Same here , Marlin on our boat with our crew. Something about doing it yourself in your home waters.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I got a white last year and I want a blue this year. Other than that my goal is to show up to these tournaments and give a good showing and have a great time partying and fishing. :thumbup:


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

To catch a Yellowfin. I don't ever go to the rigs and I rarely see them while trolling. I have hooked them before but I still haven't landed one.


John


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't want to jinx myself, ha ha!

Robert


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

To have a better season than previous. Always want to improve


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

My goal is to catch my first Wahoo.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

To make the lure that catches the biggest blue marlin or yellowfin this year.


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

A grand slam during the Pensacola International Billfish Tourny!!


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

perfect a crew and technique to troll with my sailboat out by the big 'o' and the nipple, i really really want a 3 day weekend to the edge with some good sailing weather. dont care what we catch just want to boat a fish and get our gear sorted and working properly, more specific goals can wait for next year


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

swordfish...even a shorty that I have to release...but I will take a eater too...


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish I could fish bluewater enough to even have a goal.




On second thought, my goal is to get to fish Bluewater, locally!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Catching the gulf record Yellowfin Tuna :thumbsup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

simple, just to "SEE BLUE WATER" would make me happy.....


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Bluewater*

Run all year without breaking anything too expensive for a change


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

billin said:


> Run all year without breaking anything too expensive for a change


I think that's everyone's goal!


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Sweep one of the calcutta's tuna, wahoo, or dolphin in one of the big tournaments. Since i have outboards. That would be cool.

Straycat


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

My goal stays the same but I would like to add a wish. I wish everyone a safe season.


John


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> My goal stays the same but I would like to add a wish. I wish everyone a safe season.
> 
> 
> John


You too John. Last July got pretty scary on a couple trips. I hope everyone knows when to head out and when it's better to stay home.

A friend and fellow captain taught me "It's better to wish you were out there then to be out there wishing you were back here"


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

I would like to get the daytime swordfish thing figured out and kill a big blue in one of the tournaments. Also, and I hope im not asking for to much but, I would like to catch a swordy over 300. That's all.....


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Just moved here so my goal is to catch as many different species as possible. Already got, blue, king, hardtail, pinfish, remora, ladyfish, gafftop, and shark.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Chris V said:


> You too John. Last July got pretty scary on a couple trips. I hope everyone knows when to head out and when it's better to stay home.
> 
> A friend and fellow captain taught me "It's better to wish you were out there then to be out there wishing you were back here"


+1. My goal = a blue. Hopefully on the pathfinder


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

skram said:


> +1. My goal = a blue. Hopefully on the pathfinder


Bay Boat Blue Marlin is at the top of my list too!


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

I want a swordfish, tried multiple times with only one bite I believe was a sword.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

To have a safe , minor trouble free season, and to just improve over last season.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I'm still looking for my first wahoo and dolphin, top priority this year along with catching a yft on topwater


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> To have a better season than previous. Always want to improve


This....


----------



## Batt3669 (May 19, 2011)

To fish more than I did last year and catch a wahoo, YFT, and dolphin this year. Bill would be nice too, any bill.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

was wanting to get into trolling for wahoo and getting real serious about it now, so i wanna catch my first wahoo. winning a few tournaments would be pretty nice too


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Landed a wahoo this past weekend!


----------



## Miss Tradewinds (Apr 27, 2012)

Being able to fish without getting seasickness would be nice :glare:


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trying to perfect the daytime sword technique.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Caught my first Wahoo monday ! Now, I am a happy man.
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f34/curse-snapper-saved-wahoos-154126/


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Get my dad on his first bill.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Already accomplished!! Caught 2nd blue marlin on this boat!!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> LoL, my blue water goal is to actually get out there and catch something! Im like 0-3 on my 3 "real" blue water trips!


Same goes for me!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Get my 5 best friends on a tuna trip out of Venice in Oct and have a great trip, catch a lot of nice tuna and have a great time for my 60th bday. I've caught striped and blue marlin in Cabo, pacific sailfish in Costa Rica but have never gotten a yellowfin over 25lbs.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Already knocked the first goal out by figuring out the Yellowfin thing, goal number 2 is still to catch a Wahoo on my wire line setup (been trying all year) and third is to bring a bill to the boat. 4th is to get better at grouper fishing.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

marlinchaser said:


> Already accomplished!! Caught 2nd blue marlin on this boat!!


That is truly an incredible picture! There are several incredible details about that photo that make it so awesome..... Especially since you brought it boat side. I bet you have that framed somewhere?!! I would lol!


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

To see ir


----------

